# what can i subsitte this palm oil with?



## clownking99 (Aug 14, 2015)

the recipe  is
the only palm oil i have is the red unrefiend kind- can i still use that? or can i use something else instead?  thanks!  MY FIRST SOAP (HERE WE GO!)

-lye mixture-
250grams of whole goat milk (fresh or store bought)
117 grams of lye beads

-oi -
olive oil-247 grams
coconut oil- 248 grams
palm oil- 165 grams
shea butter- 124 grams
castor oil - 42 grams
oil - 42 grams


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 14, 2015)

Clownking- underneath your castor oil amount, you typed, "oil- 42 grams". Is that a typo that shouldn't be there, or is there another oil in your formula that you forgot to mention the name of? 

Regarding the red palm oil-  I've never soaped with it myself, but I'm fairly certain I've heard of others soaping it (hopefully they will chime in soon). If you are unsure whether you want to soap the red palm or not, you can always use lard or tallow in it's place. If you do decide to substitute with either of those, be sure to run your re-vamped recipe through a lye calculator to get the proper amount of lye, since the SAP # for them is different than palm.


IrishLass


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 14, 2015)

This soap here was 10% red palm, 10% regular palm to get the orange and white stripes. I was afraid of using more than 10% red palm oil in the recipe for fear of getting  an orange lather.







Overall I prefer lard to palm in my soaps - remember that you need to use a soap lye calculator whenever you swap out an oil. But count me as one of the people who does like a bit of red palm oil in the soap 

I would also use plain distilled water for my first couple of recipes, get some soaps made before you start changing the liquids. Milks can be tricky.


----------



## clownking99 (Aug 14, 2015)

sorry the extra '-42g oil' was for essence - tho i only have 25grams? that wont matter will it?
i think i will still be giving this  a try tonight since i feel pretty confident mixing the lye and the milk together :-0 is that the trickiest part? 

i picked up some lard @ walmart tonight , ill be uploading a photo soon as my camera charges. hopefully it will work and i can use that instead of the oil


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 15, 2015)

Please remember to re-run this recipe through a lye calculator before you make the batch with lard. 

Also, using milk is not the same as just using water. You need to freeze the milk to make up your lye solution. Otherwise you get a gross orange color and foul smell when the lye solution overheats. Just thought I'd let you know since its your first batch. Don't know how much youve researched. 

I'd really honestly stick with just water for the first batch... 

And you are right, the "essence" which I'm assuming is an essential oil or fragrance oil also won't effect the lye amount because its not saponifiable (won't react with lye)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 15, 2015)

Can you also avoid posting the same question in different parts of the forum? You end up with people referring to posts from the other thread that some people haven't read


----------



## not_ally (Aug 15, 2015)

Agree w/galaxy and sea, probably best not to try milk/s on your first soap.  Also, as Sea pointed out, red palm will make your soap very, very, orange.  The first time I used it I put in 10 - 15% and was pretty unhappy w/the result, I thought it would be a sunshiny yellow and it was not.  I only have 2 lbs of it and am having trouble using it up (don't do many orange-ish soaps.)

ETA:  If you want to do milk soaps w/o freezing the milk you can use the split method, but again, probably best to try that after you have a few batches done w/o any complicating factors.  They will be amazing to you even without the frills


----------

